# My sides still hurt from laughing so hard!



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

sounds like you have some really awesome friends!  glad your party was a success, cant wait to see pics.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow- you have everything taken down already? I've been working for 3 hrs now and I've barely touched the surface. What's your secret? So glad you had a great time!! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your party. Glad everything went well and it was nice they actually played up the scenes. Awesome for you. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I've been on pins and needles wondering how your party went because I know you were so worried about other people's feelings and such. I'm very happy that it went so well for you...

get those photos soon! woohoo!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok here come the pics!

The funeral scene and coffin bar:


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The players haha









drunken and unethical laywer who invited them to the funeral









The wacked out woman who claimed to be the daughter of the deceased. Threatened everyone and loved playing with knives lol



























Here she is threatening me for the next clue in the game.









The south africans who sent their blood via the mail for a DNA test lol









Ummm no comment hahaha









The hooker the deceased had a relationship with









The contest winners









The trophies


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

And they were very naughty!









They put a wig on scourge's skull! Bad guests! 









And they sent the old man to the grave with a beer in his casket lol

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

dippedstix said:


> Wow- you have everything taken down already? I've been working for 3 hrs now and I've barely touched the surface. What's your secret? So glad you had a great time!! Cant wait to see the pics!


Time zone differences haha I'm like 6 hours ahead of you! Plus we have a small yard and really good system. All the outside stuff is broken down including our tent. Still have to pack most of it away though. BUT at least its not outside and wet!

MsM


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, MsM!!!

You do have the best friends in the world.

What a great looking party, I'm so glad everything went well. The costumes were FABULOUS!! And the decor...well...your coffin bar gives me a great idea for our paty next year


----------



## limpmester (Nov 2, 2009)

I liked the laywer...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow! Looks like a fantastic party and love the costumes and how absolutely faboo that your guests were so into it! 

So glad you got a hat - it is lovely!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic party. Love the pics.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I like the way your friends really get into the halloween spirit, and all the hardwork and effort you put into your party paid off! Really like you hat too


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks  It was really great of Atelier*Motives to make the hat for me and send it! 
So FG and Annea.....lets see YOUR hats!

MsM


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok here's the hat, the halloween curse on cameras meant couldn't find my camera on the night, here's a pic just taken hat being modelled by lara.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, I want to come to your party next year!!! That looks like it was an absolute BLAST!!! Congrats on a successful event.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and ...

Oh MY OH MY!! Ms Meeps --- Your Party looks absolutely SUPERB DAAAHLING!!!

What a TOTAL HOOT!! Such clever friends! And your decorations --- outa site! And to read your "put-it-all-away" progress -- they are already truly out of sight!! BRAVO! So don't you wish you had a little Skyline to celebrate such success?

Sincere congrats on a wonderful night!* BOO!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Annea said:


> Ok here's the hat, the halloween curse on cameras meant couldn't find my camera on the night, here's a pic just taken hat being modelled by lara.


Great looking hat! Seems like you and Frankie's girl seem to have the same halloween curse


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

No problem StanFam, I'll put you on the invite list 

Susie, susie, susie...where you been girl? Have missed your compli-digs (compliments with a dig added at the end for those not familiar with my and susie's relationship )

Unfortunately, no skyline chili to celebrate with BUT the friend who's brother died visited the states back in July and suprised me with CANDY CORN! Another american friend brought a goodie bag with tootsie rolls and butterfingers in it. Geesh I cant remember the last time I had a butterfinger! AND to top it off...another american friend brought his stash of Reece's select cremes. I love reece's cups but have never had the cremes. They are great! 

So, with such a sugar rush....didn't even miss the skyline...or the ribs....or the ice cream hahaha Just thought I'd add them all before YOU do! 

MsM


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

The pics were great. It looked like one heck of a cool party.......wish there was something like that here. At to sleep perchance to dream..... Maybe next year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> No problem StanFam, I'll put you on the invite list
> 
> Susie, susie, susie...where you been girl? Have missed your compli-digs (compliments with a dig added at the end for those not familiar with my and susie's relationship )
> 
> ...



I am here!! Buried up to my eyeballs in Halloween --STILL!! I think that camera curse also extended to Ohio cause all throughout our party - I thought hubby had the camera work covered -- and (it's just too classic) he thought _I _did! So nearly NO photos of our party! At least I am in good curse company! 

As for the Skylkine - I must admit that I did indeed pack a nice surprise box for you. Took it to our little Sharonville PO and were told that due to the items inside - and it's weight - it might be a problem in customs and would not arrive in time for Halloween! Poo poo. So we retreated intending to re-pack and remove the various offensive potions -- only to leave the box in the seat well in the back of our car for the next two weeks! Eeek!. 

So -- That is where I found it just today when I tried to make room for some after sale items. So please forgive my taunting and I hope to make amends at least before the Holidaze really sets in! 

Speaking of hats -- I found a perfectly lovely one at Meijers! Go figure. . . 

Oh and one more thing - Rich Greater and his lovely wife Nancy attended our party. Seriously - they were so cute. But did he bring ice cream for the Put Yuck? Maybe it was just desserts -- hee hee - as they say. Serves me right after all my teasing comments to you. Everyone was hoping for a freezer full of Chip Wheelies - but instead he brought a rather delicious Witch cake formed out of individual cupcakes! Almost too pretty to eat - so I will take a photo of the remainder which we are slowly enjoying -- night by night - and bite by bite! Too bad Greater's cupcakes wouldn't make it through customs! BOO!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

If only my friends were as cool. I love the pictures!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow ! you know how to launch a halloween party miss meeple that looks like a fun party you had and like some said i wish i had friends who are into halloween like yours !

Frenchy


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow you do have great friends and you must be a great friend yourself to throw such an awesome party!! Congratulations on a great time.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Red Hallows and frenchy  And Glass eye....aww that was so nice of you to say! 

Susie: I couldnt even imagine what kind of offensive item YOU could put in a package hahahahaha But after all your graeter's and skyline taunts, I think I can now 
Yeah, and go ahead and throw it in my face that the ice cream king of cincy was at your party...pffft! I'm glad you got your just desserts and are forced to slowly eat delicious cupcakes instead of super yummy fantastic original and can't be beat Graeters ice cream 

MsM


----------

